# Colubrids > Hognose >  Anaconda Het. Albino

## RedDevil

Man, this area is slow...

Bought this awhile ago, and a friend of mine picked it up at Daytona. I have three BIG albino girls waiting for him.

----------


## waltah!

That's a killer hog!

----------


## kitsunex

Wow! He looks stunning!

----------


## Kuba

Im pretty sure thats not a annaconda, but its for sure a nice hoggy, i like the pattern

----------


## waltah!

Looks like an Anaconda hoggie to me.

----------


## Nordinho

Stunning animal.

Can't wait to see some Albino Conda's and Superconda's!

----------


## daniel1983

Nice looking conda.

Has anyone produced an albino superconda yet? Definately a great project.

----------


## RedDevil

Thanks for the comments.

No albino supers yet. This year the first albino anacondas were hatched. I'm sure there will be quite a few albino supers next year, though.

----------


## Kuba

sorry got a little confused

----------


## Louie1

Wow! Very nice looking anaconda!

----------


## m00kfu

> Im pretty sure thats not a annaconda, but its for sure a nice hoggy, i like the pattern


Anaconda is the name of the pattern morph.  Really cool gene, the homo form of it is a patternless. 

That's gonna look great with some albino in the mix.  :Good Job:

----------


## .:LRG:.VinTaGe1947

very nice

----------


## aSnakeLovinBabe

Wow... what an ugly snake. You poor soul, having to suffer through looking at it every day, just send it to me and I will take one for the team, and I promise you won't have to deal with that hideous creature anymore!  :ROFL:

----------

_RedDevil_ (09-12-2009)

----------


## RedDevil

He eats like a pig, and has been growing very fast. I have a picky '08 extreme albino male that he is almost larger than, and he's only a couple of months old. Hoping he'll go late in the season so I can get some albino 'condas in 2010.

----------


## mainbutter

Just curious, has anyone produced an albino superconda yet?  Is this an eventual goal for your project?

I'm super jealous, GREAT looking hoggie you've got there  :Very Happy:

----------

_RedDevil_ (09-12-2009)

----------


## RedDevil

> Just curious, has anyone produced an albino superconda yet?  Is this an eventual goal for your project?
> 
> I'm super jealous, GREAT looking hoggie you've got there



No albino supers yet. This year the first albino anacondas popped out. Brent Bumgardner showed pictures of two of them, but I heard he hatched a lot more than that. I'm sure he'll hit on supers next year.

That is definately my eventual goal. Right now I plan on breeding him to a red/purple phase albino, an orange albino, and a yellow albino so I can get most of the different color phases. Next year I'm thinking about breeding him to my female axanthic and albino both 66% het snow to start on axanthic and snow supercondas.

Not sure on the last pairings, though. I was offered a snow male in trade for some albino anaconda project hatchlings next season, so I may forgo breeding the anaconda to the axanthic and just shoot for snows.

----------


## zackw419

awesome

----------


## Neal

Beautiful! He has the sploches like the green anaconda has. I never really paid any attention to the anaconda morph hoggies.

----------


## RedDevil

> Beautiful! He has the sploches like the green anaconda has. I never really paid any attention to the anaconda morph hoggies.


Yup, the original one that hatched out years ago looked just like that. They named the morph based on the lone male that hatched, and since found out they don't consistantly (or commonly, from what I've seen) hatch with that pattern.

Don't think I posted my two newest additions here yet.

Female Axanthic 66% Het Snow


Female Albino 66% Het Snow

----------


## kitsunex

that Xanthic is awesome looking! beautiful snake!

----------


## Gregg Madden

Those are some beautiful hogs you have there... Cant wait to get my conda from Brent... I have my eye on one in particular... Should make for an interesting project for me...

Congrats on thos hogs bro...

----------


## EdShal

sweet hoggie..

----------


## Superb Exotics

What a smokin' Hoggie!

-Superb Exotics

----------

